# Buying my First Dog



## -maverick- (May 10, 2013)

Hi,

I want to buy a new Dog.Following are my requirements

Climate-tropical monsoonal climate
Size-Large(like the german sheperd)
Activity-I can play with the dog everyday when iam home,but since i need to stay at a different place for job soon after a few months,my dad will take care of it- like take it for a walk at alternative days (but not play with it).I can come home every week end and play with the dog.I want the dog to be moderately active.
Moderately Protective-The Dog should be moderately protective and should not be friendly to all strangers,strangers should be introduced.But when im going for a walk with the dog it should not bark at people passing by 
and it should be very friendly and a good companion to me

Could you please suggest me a breed that i can go for 

Thanks


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I dont understand the part. so when you go to this job. you will only b home on weekends? and the dog will not get "played with" unless its on a weekend? what about the rest of the week?

what are your desires as far as training? some breeds are more stubborn then others. 
what will the dog be doing when your gone? like in a crate or out in a yard?
Do you want a puppy? ( if your leaving in a few months I would highly discourage a puppy ) and adopted dogs usually come vaccinated and fixed. 
What are your plans for veterinary care? some breeds of dogs have more health issues then others aside from basic needs.
How about the hair? do you want low maint? G.Shep like dogs take a lot of brushing.

also just curious what is your reason for wanting a dog? the Ill be gone all week is throwing me for a loop.

G.shep type dogs normally need a very active life to not become badly behaved or destructive. Many such breeds are the same. High energy.


----------



## -maverick- (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for Replying.Well its not sure if i will need to leave soon,but i will need to leave,i cannot have a dog where i stay for some reasons(may be in future i can).Regarding training i can make use of professional trainers.Well my home is not fully fenced but there is plenty of ground for the dog to wander,but i don't want to leave the dog to leave the premises.I may need to leave in a few months.Dog will need to spent some time in the cage but will be taken out for walks with my dad.
Well Vetenary visits once is a month is not a problem,when iam not there my dad can take it for a walk.Well i dot mind the maintenance since would love to do it when i am there.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Don't get a dog. There's no point.
If you get a dog, only to dump it off on your father, who isn't willing to/isn't able to properly care for it... there's no sense in that.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I recommend a cat, but even that is pushing the amount of care and attention listed here. Heck, even most houseplants probably need to be watered more often than this dog would get cared for.

Why not wait until your life is more settled and you have more to offer a potential pet?


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

There are a few dozeen online dog 'calculator's. Try them.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I would suggest a fish, when you can fully take care of the dog by yourself then you should get one. how old are you?


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

It really sounds like your lifestyle isn't appropriate for a dog.
Many of the requirements you have, like not being friendly to all strangers, but not barking at passersby are contradicting. I mean, passersby ARE strangers. 
Also, some of the things you seem to want in a dog are things that you have to TRAIN them to do. You can train just about any breed to greet strangers politely, and to not bark at people on walks. The problem is, it seems like you will only have time to train the dog on weekends, since you work in a different place. Training a dog only on weekends just isn't enough. A dog needs consistency. If all your father will do is walk the dog, that's not much of a life for dog, and, it isn't going to help the dog become well mannered and trained.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I agree with everyone else here - you are not in a position to get a dog. They need you home and taking care of it, not left with your father, and they need trained every day.




doxiemommy said:


> not being friendly to all strangers, but not barking at passersby are contradicting. I mean, passersby ARE strangers.


Not really, here, though. You're leaving out a WHOLE LOT of dogs who are just very reserved and aloof, rather than aggressive or fearful of strangers, or see them as something to alert about. They just. don't. care. Means they're not friendly, but they also see no reason to make noise about it, either.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Not really, here, though. You're leaving out a WHOLE LOT of dogs who are just very reserved and aloof, rather than aggressive or fearful of strangers, or see them as something to alert about. They just. don't. care. Means they're not friendly, but they also see no reason to make noise about it, either.


My dog, Sam, so far is a good example of this. He doesn't like strangers. He doesn't really care to be petted by them or get attention from them. At the same time, he really doesn't see them as worth barking about, either. Unless they get in his space, they just aren't relevant to him, but his family? zOMG...we should all be right with him, 24/7 and never out of his sight.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

packetsmom said:


> My dog, Sam, so far is a good example of this. He doesn't like strangers. He doesn't really care to be petted by them or get attention from them. At the same time, he really doesn't see them as worth barking about, either. Unless they get in his space, they just aren't relevant to him, but his family? zOMG...we should all be right with him, 24/7 and never out of his sight.


Thud was funny. He was all about all people when he was a puppy. Now he kind of hangs back and watches them. Very, very polite when he's properly introduced, but until then? Watchful. 

Jack is just outright not giving a damn, not even to watch or care if they pet him. All that conformation showing, I guess, but he doesn't care what people do to him, he ignores them. Even while they're doing it. Totally irrelevant to him, his experience, and life, apparently. Frost, from what we've seen, is the same.

Kylie's actually shy/nervous of people.

Bug? LOVES THEM ALL.

But none of them bark, or even alert bark.


----------



## -maverick- (May 10, 2013)

Well Guys,i have postponed my plan to leave,even if i leave i will take the dog with me.I hope dogs can be okay staying inside home till i get back from work. Iam 21 years of age and i like the rottweiler very much.I know you need to train them and be with them and things like that,i love dogs and i can take good care of it.Iam planning to buy a puppy so that i can start training it from early stages to be obedient rather than aggressive.Please let me know your thoughts


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

-maverick- said:


> Well Guys,i have postponed my plan to leave,even if i leave i will take the dog with me.I hope dogs can be okay staying inside home till i get back from work. Iam 21 years of age and i like the rottweiler very much.I know you need to train them and be with them and things like that,i love dogs and i can take good care of it.Iam planning to buy a puppy so that i can start training it from early stages to be obedient rather than aggressive.Please let me know your thoughts


Can you just rescue a street puppy? You would be saving a Life and doing a Good deed.
And no a Rottweiler is not a good candidate to sit indoors all day while you are at work--
here read all 16 pages about raising a rottie first hand and let us know what you think:

http://www.rottweiler.net/forums/behavior/102173-doza-bit.html

(or you can just google "Doza bit") I personally found it very informative.
And learned alot about rottweilers as well...


----------



## -maverick- (May 10, 2013)

I have gone through the post.While raising a rottweiler you should first make clear that you are the pack leader and not the dog,and going out and socializing at early stages with friends,family could help the dog understand better.Also you should be dominant other wise the dog will lead the pack and a rottweiler should never be left alone in the public or with strangers,it was a mistake the owner made.I have researched much about rottweiler breed and im confident that i can raise one.Also leaving for work will not be a problem since morning exercise and evening exercise will be always there,i rule out that argument completely.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Also i wanted ta let you know puppies are a lot of work and you are going ta be very stressed because puppies need CONSTANT attention. Think like you are having a newborn infant/toddler. The puppy will need ta go outside every 20 minutes or so for potty training. Just some things ta keep in mind


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

-maverick- said:


> I have gone through the post.While raising a rottweiler you should first make clear that you are the pack leader and not the dog,and going out and socializing at early stages with friends,family could help the dog understand better.Also you should be dominant other wise the dog will lead the pack and a rottweiler should never be left alone in the public or with strangers,it was a mistake the owner made.I have researched much about rottweiler breed and im confident that i can raise one.Also leaving for work will not be a problem since morning exercise and evening exercise will be always there,i rule out that argument completely.


 There is no pack leader, there is no alpha. The theory is debunked.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

-maverick- said:


> I have gone through the post.While raising a rottweiler you should first make clear that you are the pack leader and not the dog,and going out and socializing at early stages with friends,family could help the dog understand better.Also you should be dominant other wise the dog will lead the pack and a rottweiler should never be left alone in the public or with strangers,it was a mistake the owner made.I have researched much about rottweiler breed and im confident that i can raise one.Also leaving for work will not be a problem since morning exercise and evening exercise will be always there,i rule out that argument completely.


Its def a problem for a puppy. Many many adult dogs are home along all day. But a puppy is another matter entirely. They just cant be left alone all day and come out "normal" or well trained.... If you have a household helper who can be trusted to care for the pup while you are away at work that is different (we have had 4 puppies and raised them while working, but always had a person at home while the other was working)....
Also having a guardian breed myself (Giant Schnauzer) its not always fun to have a dog that will not like your friends, and will make sure to protect you from them as well, and can very easily knock over your elderly parents....


----------



## -maverick- (May 10, 2013)

At the puppy stage the dog will never be left alone,im talking about a year or so.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

-maverick- said:


> At the puppy stage the dog will never be left alone,im talking about a year or so.


 So you're going ta take a year off from work? I'm not trying ta discourage you I'm just letting you know how its going ta be. There are too many cases out there where people are like yes I'm sure that i want a puppy and then a couple months later take it ta a shelter saying its "aggressive" or because "it pees and poos in the house". Puppies can't control their bladder until 6 months old


----------



## -maverick- (May 10, 2013)

Lolz i dont have a job yet and i have a lot of backlogs to clear sitting at home bored will be like hell.So i need a dog which i can spent time with and i plan to take it with me when i get a job.Got that so far.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

-maverick- said:


> At the puppy stage the dog will never be left alone,im talking about a year or so.


OK then, a year is a good start. We will give you info as needed (the rottie sounded like alot of work to me, but a well raised and well bred Rottie is def a Joy to behold)....


----------



## -maverick- (May 10, 2013)

BernerMax said:


> OK then, a year is a good start. We will give you info as needed (the rottie sounded like alot of work to me, but a well raised and well bred Rottie is def a Joy to behold)....


Finally some words of encouragement! Thanks


----------



## -maverick- (May 10, 2013)

Well,Im going to check out some rottweiler puppies today.Could you please suggest me some ways in which i can identify the most healthy ones and how old the puppy should be preferably to train and bond well.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

-maverick- said:


> Well,Im going to check out some rottweiler puppies today.Could you please suggest me some ways in which i can identify the most healthy ones and how old the puppy should be preferably to train and bond well.


 What country are you in? (they need hips and eyes screened)...Can you get a fence installed? Room to romp is best I always say.... I think if you are truly committed to the dog you will get a fence (even if its 5ft ag wire just to boundary mark the yard so you can supervise its freeplay).... Puppies bond its what they do. There is probably a sticky on buying a pup -- look at the top of this forum...


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

We aren't trying ta down you we just want ta make sure the puppy is going ta get enough human interaction, you made it sound like you were only going ta play with it on weekends and only spend time playing with it. If you are going ta put in the work we are there ta help you.  make sure you get ta see the parents of the puppy, if they do health testing is good, if they let the puppy go before 8 weeks look elsewhere, also you want the puppy and dogs raised inside


----------



## -maverick- (May 10, 2013)

Regarding the Hips and eye screening,i will try to get one with certificates.But if i find one from a home i may not be able to get a certificate of screening,will that be a problem?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

-maverick- said:


> Regarding the Hips and eye screening,i will try to get one with certificates.But if i find one from a home i may not be able to get a certificate of screening,will that be a problem?


 you might have problems down the road, but you won't know until it happens


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

-maverick- said:


> I have gone through the post.While raising a rottweiler you should first make clear that you are the pack leader and not the dog,and going out and socializing at early stages with friends,family could help the dog understand better.Also you should be dominant other wise the dog will lead the pack and a rottweiler should never be left alone in the public or with strangers,it was a mistake the owner made.I have researched much about rottweiler breed and im confident that i can raise one.Also leaving for work will not be a problem since morning exercise and evening exercise will be always there,i rule out that argument completely.


Please don't try to dominate your dog. Especially not a Rottweiler. That's playing with fire. 
Dog's don't work on a system of dominance with people. That "be the alpha" crap is just that: crap. It's not real. There is no alpha, no pack leader.
Being a fair, consistent, confident guide to your dog is the way to go but the second you start thinking you should or have to dominate your dog, things are going to go down hill fast.


Also, if you plan to move for work, you're going to have a hard time finding a place to live if you're in the U.S. Rottweilers are banned from a lot of places, especially affordable ones. But if you still plan to leave the dog behind, make sure your dad wants to dog.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

-maverick- said:


> Regarding the Hips and eye screening,i will try to get one with certificates.But if i find one from a home i may not be able to get a certificate of screening,will that be a problem?


It will be when the pup grows up to have hip dysplasia. Where are you from? I would recommend slowing down, and finding a good code of ethics breeder. Buying from a byb does no good for anyone. Buying a dog is a BIG investment, financially, emotionally and that of your time. It is best to do your homework now so it pays off over the next 10-13 years. Rotties are great dogs, I have owned them for over 34 years now but I will not say they are easy to own. There is a ton to think about. One of which, is BSL Are there any breed bans in your area? Will you be able to find safe housing with this breed? Many places that say dogs allowed, still won't allow Rotties. Something to think about.


I am a little concerned about your comments about dominating the dog. I know a few people who tried that and it backfired on them in a big way. Best to think of yourself as a teacher and the dog as a student. You want the dog to succeed and to do that, you must carefully, gently teach them right from wrong. Positive methods go much further with this breed. Letting them know that you will make decisions, doesn't mean harsh methods are needed. I just get worried about that word when people are talking about training this breed. I have seen far too many people think they need to be harsh with this breed and it can go really wrong.


----------



## -maverick- (May 10, 2013)

I got a rottweiler puppy today from a good breeder its 1 month old.It was staying with its siblings of the same age and its mother i got it from there,its with me in my home.The puppy was exploring when it was in the car and when i was with my friends before going home.But at home it tends to stay silent staying under the sofa in the cold marble floor is that normal.I take and place on a warm mat,it tends to go back under the sofa and lie still on the marble floor,is this okay im worried.Please advice


----------



## Analytical Ada (Apr 23, 2013)

:doh:


-maverick- said:


> I got a rottweiler puppy today from a good breeder its 1 month old.It was staying with its siblings of the same age and its mother i got it from there,its with me in my home.The puppy was exploring when it was in the car and when i was with my friends before going home.But at home it tends to stay silent staying under the sofa in the cold marble floor is that normal.I take and place on a warm mat,it tends to go back under the sofa and lie still on the marble floor,is this okay im worried.Please advice


:doh:

You haven't listened to anyone's advice so far. Just curious as to why you keep asking for it, then ignoring it. 

When you say one month, how many weeks do you mean? Puppies should generally stay with their mothers until 8 weeks of age.


----------



## -maverick- (May 10, 2013)

i did not ignore any advice its 1 month old hope you can convert month to weeks .Anyway the puppy has get up,played with me sleeping again,playing sleeping.I think it was the separation problem.Now its getting better.


----------



## Analytical Ada (Apr 23, 2013)

-maverick- said:


> i did not ignore any advice its 1 month old hope you can convert month to weeks .Anyway the puppy has get up,played with me sleeping again,playing sleeping.I think it was the separation problem.Now its getting better.


1 month = 5 weeks at the most. That's a very young puppy that should still be learning important skills from its mom and litter mates. I'd suggest reading Before You Get Your Puppy to learn more about the stages of puppy development and get some great tips for housebreaking and setting your puppy up for success.


----------



## -maverick- (May 10, 2013)

Well there were 3 puppies 1 will be taken soon by another person within a 2 days or so and the other will be left alone i think, until some one comes for it. Im watching some videos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaG-y2tFBFE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dKiaKSEilg hope they are saying the right thing.I also want to name my dog is Axel a good name i very much like it. Appreciate your suggestions .

Also i want to crate train the puppy so planning to get a crate should i buy this one







or this one








which is better a cage type or a crate type


----------



## BlueDiamond (Mar 18, 2013)

Have you thought about maybe fostering a dog?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

-maverick- said:


> I got a rottweiler puppy today from a good breeder its 1 month old.It was staying with its siblings of the same age and its mother i got it from there,its with me in my home.The puppy was exploring when it was in the car and when i was with my friends before going home.But at home it tends to stay silent staying under the sofa in the cold marble floor is that normal.I take and place on a warm mat,it tends to go back under the sofa and lie still on the marble floor,is this okay im worried.Please advice


First off, 1 month old are puppies are NOT EVEN WEANED. Puppies are not weaned from their mother until 6 weeks, not 4. Then they need another 2-3 weeks to learn basic skills about how to be a dog. Take the puppy back and wait another month. You've already gotten this poor off to a HORRIBLE start in life. 
Secondly, you did NOT go to a good breeder, because any person, back yard breeder or not, who gives even the slightest bit of concern about their dogs would NEVER let someone take a 4 week old puppy home, nor would they just let someone walk in a buy a dog. 

Your dog is hiding because he's scared of you. He's too young to be away from his family.

This dog has some from a horrible excuse of a back yard breeder, with no health testing done on his parents, has been forced from his mother and litter WAY too early and is now with an inexperienced owner who was content to leave him except on the weekends.

:doh:


I'm always amazed at people. This sort of thing never gets old. Ignorance can't even be used as an excuse here because so many people, all these resources, have been given, and yet all of it has been completely ignored. I feel sorry for this poor little dog.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

why? just why? didn't we all say wait until at least 8 WEEKS. Can you convert weeks into months? that would be 2 months if you can't! this puppy still needs milk from mommy and learning other canine behavior. TAKE IT BACK please so that it can get the nutrition it NEEDS.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

A GOOD responsible breeder would NEVER NEVER sell a puppy at 4-5 weeks old. Its not even old enough to get its vaccinations ( recommended 6 wks ). It should still be NURSING! You disregarded everyones advice and now youll probably pay for it with a unhealthy dog. It is NOT fun when you get a unhealthy dog. A badly bred rott is a sad thing. You need to not jump the gun and think before you buy a dog. A rott in my opinion is not the dog for you at all. You WANT a rott. you LIKE rotts. but everything said went in one ear and out the other.

From a breeder like this I wouldn't be surprised if your dog became crippled by hip dysplasia by the time its 6 yrs old. A bad breeder is a BIG Deal. It IS SERIOUS. I know plenty of dogs on "death row" because at 5 yrs old they have depleted all types of existing pain treatments for hip dysplasia and the owners are going to put them down to save them the pain. 4 yrs old! what about the other 10 yrs a healthy dog would live.

at LEAST Get it to the vet for its proper vaccinations. So it doesn't die of parvo

Also consider your 21 you probably will be moving on soon, if you ever move with the dog most renters and apartments will not accept that breed its black listed. ( that limits you because its hard to find a place that allows dogs anyways. I ended up buying a house because it was impossible) Did you check if the home owners insurance accepts that breed? many do not. Did you check if there was any breed selective restrictions in your county? There is soooo much to owning a Rott. Are you prepared for the nasty comments of people? Or to control if it becomes dog aggressive because you do not sound like you are prepared for this dog at all.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

:doh:..... I feel really bad for this puppy, and I will tell you why.

1. You mentioned you would be leaving for most of the week because your job requires it, but that your Father would come around to walk it.

Which in turn tells me this puppy is going to grow up in a cage the majority of the time which means it likely will not get the 1 on 1 training it needs, won't get the time to bond with you as it's owner, won't understand what is expected of it or why it spends day and night in a cage... Need I say more?

2. You later contradict yourself in saying you have no job so you have plenty of time to spend with the dog.

Which in turn says to me, you have no money to pay vet bills, food, toys, treats, emergency medical expenses, shots... I think you see where I'm going here.

3. You're now saying you got this puppy, which is 4 weeks old, MAYBE 5 at most... That is super young. Absolutely NO reputable breeder would ever, ever, EVER seperate Mom and pup at such a young age, which means already it's getting a not so great start at it's life with you. It got seperated from Mom before it was ready and now it's going to live in a cage with an owner who can't actually, realistically, afford the Pup.


That poor dog.... I'll bet anyone on here it will end up in a shelter too.

By the way, not that age matters but just so you don't think you're being harped on by a bunch of old farts who know nothing  I am 22 years old and I fully agree that you are not ready for this. Rotties are beautiful dogs but honestly.... they are bull headed and require a special kind of person to raise them because they are NOT your average family dog. Have you read ANYTHING about the breed? About what you can expect temperament wise? I don't believe rotties to be big bad vicious animals, but they are not for the inexperienced (which you clearly are...)


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

You are putting a FOUR WEEK OLD PUPPY INTO A CAGE? YOU ARE DEF NOT THE PERSON WHO SHOULD BE CRATING TRAINING A GOLDFISH MUCH LESS A LITTLE BABY PUPPY THAT SHOULD BE NURSING FROM ITS MOTHER.

Well at that age it probably wont last long before you 1) abandon it for being too much work or 2) it goes insane from lack of proper handling and care (ie locked up in a crate-- I do not see you having the patience to toilet it every 15 mins like you are supposed to... you could not even wait to acquire a puppy properly.
3) not being old enough to have had its vaccinations.... that leaves your pup open to almost anything it can pick up(your yard isnt fenced right so any random dog can walk by and distribute their germs....

I tried to give you the benefit of the doubt. And this is embarassing. You have proved me so wrong.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

-maverick- said:


> Well there were 3 puppies 1 will be taken soon by another person within a 2 days or so and the other will be left alone i think, until some one comes for it.


 Just because someone else is being as ignorant as you are doesn't mean that it's the right thing to do. That other person obviously doesn't know anything either.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

BernerMax said:


> You are putting a FOUR WEEK OLD PUPPY INTO A CAGE? YOU ARE DEF NOT THE PERSON WHO SHOULD BE CRATING TRAINING A GOLDFISH MUCH LESS A LITTLE BABY PUPPY THAT SHOULD BE NURSING FROM ITS MOTHER.
> 
> Well at that age it probably wont last long before you 1) abandon it for being too much work or 2) it goes insane from lack of proper handling and care (ie locked up in a crate-- I do not see you having the patience to toilet it every 15 mins like you are supposed to... you could not even wait to acquire a puppy properly.
> 3) not being old enough to have had its vaccinations.... that leaves your pup open to almost anything it can pick up(your yard isnt fenced right so any random dog can walk by and distribute their germs....
> ...




I absolutely agree that this person is making extremely bad decisions, has been foolish, and the puppy is in trouble being in their hands at that age. 

But I crated Kylie at 4 weeks. Where else do you put a 4 week old overnight, or when you're taking a shower, or have to buy groceries? Even more than an 8-10 week old, they're not only prone to getting in trouble, they're easily injured and kind of too dumb to know that so things like cabinets, corners, and stairs become a serious hazard. I could have stuck her in a tub with an open top or an x-pen but- crate or bathtub or x-pen, at that age you pretty much gotta put them SOMEWHERE. Otherwise it's like leaving a crawling baby without supervision. Not even toddler as an 8-10 week old would be, but infant who is just mobile enough to get into stuff and die.

I know how you feel about crates. I also know how *I* feel about this person, but of all the things to rage about (and there are plenty) the existance of a crate is not it. Even at 4 weeks old.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

CptJack said:


> I absolutely agree that this person is making extremely bad decisions, has been foolish, and the puppy is in trouble being in their hands at that age.
> 
> But I crated Kylie at 4 weeks. Where else do you put a 4 week old overnight, or when you're taking a shower, or have to buy groceries? Even more than an 8-10 week old, they're not only prone to getting in trouble, they're easily injured and kind of too dumb to know that so things like cabinets, corners, and stairs become a serious hazard. I could have stuck her in a tub with an open top or an x-pen but- crate or bathtub or x-pen, at that age you pretty much gotta put them SOMEWHERE. Otherwise it's like leaving a crawling baby without supervision. Not even toddler as an 8-10 week old would be, but infant who is just mobile enough to get into stuff and die.
> 
> I know how you feel about crates. I also know how *I* feel about this person, but of all the things to rage about (and there are plenty) the existance of a crate is not it. Even at 4 weeks old.


It's one thing to crate so you can:
shower - and then let the pup out to supervise.
go out - and then let the pup out when you're able to supervise.
sleep at night - and then let the pup out when you're able to supervise.

I crate train my dog too. But it's a completely different thing to have the dog in a crate 24 hours, 5 days a week - except for a couple walks, which lets face the facts here, I doubt that the posters Father or the poster will be taking this puppy out every 15 minutes to pee/poop, and then only actually spend 2 days out of the week bonding, teaching, playing.... VS having someone who's home with the dog 24/7 to dedicate themselves to training, bonding, playing, and caring for such a young puppy. And I get that people need to work, people have families to care for, peoples lives can be busy, but part of owning a dog is making sure that you make time for it which is doesn't sound like the poster plans on doing.... It sounds more like the poster just wants to be able to say "I own a rottweiler" rather then actually put in the time and effort. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

BostonBullMama said:


> It's one thing to crate so you can:
> shower - and then let the pup out to supervise.
> go out - and then let the pup out when you're able to supervise.
> sleep at night - and then let the pup out when you're able to supervise.
> ...



Well, no, I do agree. Like I said, this particular poster has problems coming out the wazoo and should not have this dog, or probably any other. I just don't see the crate as part of the equation in this problem. Crate or no crate, this puppy isn't going to get what it needs. Even if you COMPLETELY remove the crate from this equation - does the dog's situation improve? Not really, IMO.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Well, no, I do agree. Like I said, this particular poster has problems coming out the wazoo and should not have this dog, or probably any other. I just don't see the crate as part of the equation in this problem. Crate or no crate, this puppy isn't going to get what it needs. Even if you COMPLETELY remove the crate from this equation - does the dog's situation improve? Not really, IMO.


Absolutely agree. This dogs f****ed no matter how you slice it, and it's really sad.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Sigh. Like this breed needed another owner like this.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Why do people ask for advice when they don't intend to take any of it?

OP, bookmark this free online training textbook, and read each chapter as your puppy reaches that age. You will have to pay special attention to housetraining and bite inhibition, because you took the puppy from its mother at HALF the age you should have, which is going to make both of those things much more difficult.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Poor Poor Puppy.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

-maverick- said:


> I got a rottweiler puppy today from a good breeder its 1 month old.It was staying with its siblings of the same age and its mother i got it from there,its with me in my home.The puppy was exploring when it was in the car and when i was with my friends before going home.But at home it tends to stay silent staying under the sofa in the cold marble floor is that normal.I take and place on a warm mat,it tends to go back under the sofa and lie still on the marble floor,is this okay im worried.Please advice


....


----------



## PandaSPUR (Mar 5, 2013)

BostonBullMama said:


> By the way, not that age matters but just so you don't think you're being harped on by a bunch of old farts who know nothing  I am 22 years old and I fully agree that you are not ready for this. Rotties are beautiful dogs but honestly.... they are bull headed and require a special kind of person to raise them because they are NOT your average family dog. Have you read ANYTHING about the breed? About what you can expect temperament wise? I don't believe rotties to be big bad vicious animals, but they are not for the inexperienced (which you clearly are...)


I'm 21, dont have a dog yet, and even I can tell this is a terrible idea... Sigh.

Doubt the OP will be back though.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I wanted ta add that I'm 20 and I'm not an expert on dogs and this is just common sense


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> ....


That is perfect.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> That is perfect.


DITTO!!! if only he had listened this person could have survived lol


----------



## maine dogluvah (May 12, 2013)

You hear about ignorant misguided dog owners and breeders and here are both! Even while supposedly reaching out for guidance this owner did not learn and now both owner and puppy are doomed. A pup removed from the mother before 8 weeks does not learn how to be a dog, it does not learn how to read other dogs social cues. Add that to an owner without the knowledge to train and socialize this dog and it will most likely grow up to further damage rottweilers' reputations. It will be a socially crippled animal. Most likely physically crippled also, because no reputable breeder who does health clearances would have sold a dog to this person, much less released it at 4 or 5 weeks! Like someone said, the original poster will probably never return here. I can only pray this poor dog somehow finds it's way to a breed rescue sooner rather than later. What can we learn by this? How could we have helped this person? Or was it a lost cause from step one?


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

maine dogluvah said:


> You hear about ignorant misguided dog owners and breeders and here are both! Even while supposedly reaching out for guidance this owner did not learn and now both owner and puppy are doomed. A pup removed from the mother before 8 weeks does not learn how to be a dog, it does not learn how to read other dogs social cues. Add that to an owner without the knowledge to train and socialize this dog and it will most likely grow up to further damage rottweilers' reputations. It will be a socially crippled animal. Most likely physically crippled also, because no reputable breeder who does health clearances would have sold a dog to this person, much less released it at 4 or 5 weeks! Like someone said, the original poster will probably never return here. I can only pray this poor dog somehow finds it's way to a breed rescue sooner rather than later. What can we learn by this? How could we have helped this person? Or was it a lost cause from step one?


I think everyone was very kind and helpful to start off with. and the OP didnt listen and bought that poor puppy and people started flaming. ( rightfully ) I don't know how you would avoid the flame posts when someone buys a 4 wk old puppy it just so WRONG. How do you nicely tell someone that did not listen to a word that was said in the first place >.< not a WORD >.<


----------



## -maverick- (May 10, 2013)

This is my last post. Iam sorry if i have hurt anyone's feelings here.I did not put the dog in the crate it eats,sleeps,play with me and my mom and dad loves it and takes care of it.Anyway since you have said all this im planning to give the puppy back or to a person that can take better care of it.Please understand i too have hard feelings i apologize once again.

Bye


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

The puppy should be going back to it's mother to nurse, not just handed off to another person, unless that person wants to bottle feed it for another 2-3 weeks.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> The puppy should be going back to it's mother to nurse, not just handed off to another person, unless that person wants to bottle feed it for another 2-3 weeks.


Puppy does need to go back to mom if at all possible, but for socialization purposes and the sheer intensity of work involved with a puppy that young. Bottle-feeding at 4-5 weeks really isn't necessary, though adding some puppy formula to food can be good if you're on the younger end of it. By then mom's starting to work on weaning them. It's why so many people think it's fine to give them away around that age, or 6 weeks. They're weaned a lot sooner than they're ready to leave mom.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

We're just sad because this all could have been avoided if you had just listened to begin with  thank you for being responsible enough to listen to us this time


----------



## wadeo55 (Feb 19, 2013)

Not here to discourage you. 

We got a puppy this year. He is six months old now. Its is a ton of work. It totally changes your entire lifestyle. Just make sure your Dad is on board with all that is involved. Its not just taking him for a walk during the day. You don't want a bored dog that is alone most of the day. If your living situation is going to change I would wait until your settled. The last you want is to have to give the dog up in a year. Older dogs can get overlooked in the shelter and end up on dealth row. Also, you could resuce and older dog and then you would not have to deal with some of the training that goes into a puppy. 

Good luck


----------



## maine dogluvah (May 12, 2013)

So glad this new owner has realized that they have taken on more than they can handle. Honestly though, I don't understand all of you telling him to return the puppy to the breeder. Don't you realize that ignorant fool of a breeder will just re-sell this puppy the next day! The pup is already weaned and can be maintained just fine on a premium puppy food. It is the emotional care and growth that needs to be addressed at this point. A local rottweiler rescue would be the optimum place for this puppy now. It needs an experienced dog owner at the very least.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

maine dogluvah said:


> So glad this new owner has realized that they have taken on more than they can handle. Honestly though, I don't understand all of you telling him to return the puppy to the breeder. Don't you realize that ignorant fool of a breeder will just re-sell this puppy the next day! The pup is already weaned and can be maintained just fine on a premium puppy food. It is the emotional care and growth that needs to be addressed at this point. A local rottweiler rescue would be the optimum place for this puppy now. It needs an experienced dog owner at the very least.


I think the point was more that the pup needed to be returned to the mother...who happens to live with the breeder. Whether or not the breeder resells the puppy is not something anyone has any control over, unless they live somewhere where selling puppies this young is illegal, which I doubt it is in the OP's country. The best chance that pup has, though...is with having more time with it's mother. I'm doubting even more that there is a rottweiler rescue where the OP is living and there may not even be any reputable rottweiler breeders, either.

Unfortunately, there are many, many parts of the world where the standard of a responsible owner is very, very different from our own and dogs are just property to be bought, sold, and treated however their owners please without regard to animal itself. It is sad, but there is not much we are going to be able to do about it, nor the OP.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

maine dogluvah said:


> So glad this new owner has realized that they have taken on more than they can handle. Honestly though, I don't understand all of you telling him to return the puppy to the breeder. Don't you realize that ignorant fool of a breeder will just re-sell this puppy the next day! The pup is already weaned and can be maintained just fine on a premium puppy food. It is the emotional care and growth that needs to be addressed at this point. A local rottweiler rescue would be the optimum place for this puppy now. It needs an experienced dog owner at the very least.


The point was for the puppy to have at least a little more time with the mother and littermates, then HOPEFULLY go to someone who'd take better care of it than the OP, who made it very clear from the start that they didn't really need this dog.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Well I would like to know how it turned out-- giving it back to that breeder doesnt sound great either I do think he would just resell it-- if the OP's parents are involved I feel better about the situation (they know parenting and to give the pup love and cuddles and nurturing, like you would with any infant)....


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

BernerMax said:


> Well I would like to know how it turned out-- giving it back to that breeder doesnt sound great either I do think he would just resell it-- if the OP's parents are involved I feel better about the situation (they know parenting and to give the pup love and cuddles and nurturing, like you would with any infant)....


This doesn't make much sense.
I know plenty of well grown adults with children, even grandchildren, who would still do this sort of thing. Op even stated his father didn't want to/can't do much more than walk a dog once a day.
Even if the parents are involved, Op is pretty much an adult as well.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> This doesn't make much sense.
> I know plenty of well grown adults with children, even grandchildren, who would still do this sort of thing. Op even stated his father didn't want to/can't do much more than walk a dog once a day.
> Even if the parents are involved, Op is pretty much an adult as well.


I was commenting on the fact that for the first time he mentioned his mom and dad playing and snuggling with the dog and relating to it a little better than previously when he mentioned it was hiding under the couch... I was concerned that the puppy was not getting the nurturing it needed, and of course its mom is best but not sure if that breeder would allow that to happen, since breeder just wants to wean pups sell them and probably get another litter going on that poor bitch....


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

BernerMax said:


> Well I would like to know how it turned out-- giving it back to that breeder doesnt sound great either I do think he would just resell it-- if the OP's parents are involved I feel better about the situation (they know parenting and to give the pup love and cuddles and nurturing, like you would with any infant)....


I agree that even giving it back to the breeder wouldn't be much help, as the breeder was the one letting the puppy go too early, and would probably find someone else to sell it too, early as well.
Might be a no-win, either way, poor puppy.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, I'd say this puppy is pretty much screwed either way.
Unless by some miracle it ends up in the hands of someone able and willing.


----------

